# Brauche dringend Hilfe...Python macht Probleme...

## alex00

Hi brauche dringend Hilfe...wollte ein emerge --update -- world machen und dabei gibt es ein Problem mit Python. HAbe dann versucht alles was sich blockiert zu unmergen aber leider bekomme ich eine Abhängigkeit nicht sauber aufgelöst. Siehe Code unten...wie kann ich diese lösen?

```

Idefix alex # emerge -p kde-base/pykde4

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/sip-4.8 [4.7.9] USE="doc%*"

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/PyQt4-4.5  USE="X dbus doc kde opengl qt3support svg webkit -assistant -debug -examples -phonon -sql -xmlpatterns"

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/pykde4-4.2.4-r1 [4.2.4]

[blocks b     ] >=dev-python/PyQt4-4.5_pre1 (">=dev-python/PyQt4-4.5_pre1" is blocking kde-base/pykde4-4.2.4)

```

HAbe auch hier was gefunden, aber das nutzt mir nichts:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=273594

----------

## malisha

Hey,

also ich glaube, dass das kleine b dir sagen will, dass zwar ein Block besteht, aber Portage sich selbst um den Block kümmert, wenn du emergst.

Kannst du hier nochmal nachlesen: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=273473

Lg, malisha

----------

## alex00

Also wenn ich ein emerge --update world mache so bekomme ich folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Idefix alex # emerge -p --deep --update world
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

Mir scheint es nicht so zu sein, dass sich portage darum selber kümmern kann...oder? Also ich weiß echt nicht mehr wie ich das lösen kann.

----------

## alex00

Ok jetzt folgendes:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.4-r1 [4.2.4]
> 
> [ebuild     U ] kde-base/kde-l10n-4.2.4-r1 [4.2.4] USE="handbook%*"
> ...

 

----------

## franzf

Sync doch mal. In portage ist mittlerweile PyQt4-4.5 (stable) und ein Patch für pykde4 (viapykde4-4.2.4-r1) , dass es keine Probleme mehr gibt.

Funktioniert prächtig. Und der Block ist weg.

----------

## malisha

Hey,

erinnert mich iwie an einen Thread im anderen Gentooforum: http://www.gentooforum.de/post/121110/dev-python-pyqt4-4-5-pre1-is-blocking-kde-base-pykde4-4-2-4.html

Vielleicht hilft dir das  :Smile: 

Lg, malisha

//edit: da war wohl wer schneller ^^

----------

## alex00

Kann ich hier eine PyQT (3.17.6) und damit auch die nervende SIP4.7.9 deinstallieren? Odeer wie bekomme ich das Problem jetzt weg?[/quote]

```

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-python/sip:0

  ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/sip-4.8', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=dev-python/sip-4.8 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.5', 'nomerge')

    (and 3 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/sip-4.7.9', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~dev-python/sip-4.7.9 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt-3.17.6', 'nomerge')

    (and 3 more)

```

----------

## uhai

zum Update von QT hilft Dir vielleicht das hier weiter:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-769073.html?sid=41f0c24c5994c99a3222226118d304b4

uhai

----------

## franzf

Keine Ahnung ob du PyQt (->Qt3!!!) brauchst. Wenn nicht einfach deinstallieren, oder auf PyQt-3.18 aktualisieren, das will auch sip-4.8.

----------

